# Springhillwholesale transfers



## gregw (Nov 17, 2008)

Hello everyone.Im looking for info on springhillwholesale.com.
I' m was about to order two skull head designs from them and they charge a $50 min. One company told me their transfers are not that great, but I want to hear from someone who actually uses them. Any info about their transfers-even the two designs which are #3629 and #3639 would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## SHELLY53 (Mar 12, 2008)

I've tried them before & the transfers are great. Nice customer service & the shirts are still holding up well!


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Ive used the one color jumbo car designs and they were fine.


----------



## webbsplace (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey, I used them for several years till I went to doing photo transfers. Didn't have a problem.


----------

